

Iowa to put driver's licenses on mobile phones - aestetix
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2857664/opensource-subnet/iowa-to-put-drivers-licenses-on-mobile-phones.html

======
informatimago
That sounds like a recipe for hecatomb, in the USA. How many people have been
killed because cops confused phones for guns already?

